# Lucy-Lu update



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for your love, support and prayers for our Lucy.

Richard just called me - they (Lucy and her dad) are on their way home from the hospital - with a report of "excellent appearance, good prognosis" - - - 

The report always said "guarded" on it, up until today!

When I answered the phone, Richard sounded as though he was coming down with a cold - I then thought - OMGoodness, it’s Lucy - I asked him why he sounded so congested - he said "our little girl is going to be OK - I had to let myself have a good cry of relief"

I said, (insensitive me) - "Don’t cry in front of Lucy, it’ll stress her!" - he responded "Allie, I’m going back in to get Lucy, I asked them to hold her for a minute, while I made a call - I just needed to let myself release all of the stress from these past few weeks" - yes, I felt like a heal.:blush:

Our Little Lucy, doesn’t have a revisit again - until four weeks!

I feel like we are on our way back to a normal life once again . . .

Thank you all - so very, very much.

Hugs,

Allie

PS -

Sue, I called Richard and told him what you wrote - I could HEAR the smile across that silly face of his 

Thank you, ((Sue))


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Yahoo. Yippee. Awesome news! !!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

arty: Allie what wonderful news. :chili::chili: I am so happy for all of you and have tears in my eyes reading about Richard. What a truly wonderful man he is. Just the best. :hugging: You can tell him he has a lot of women virtually in love with him. :HistericalSmiley: I think a special dinner might be in order. :thumbsup: Glad to hear that Lucy was the ultimate patient and you can take some more deep breaths. She's so lucky to have the two of you as parents. :smootch:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:chili::chili: Fantastic!!! I'm so happy for both of you and of course Lucy Lu.:chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dear Allie,
Your Richard has a big heart---I am sure he will forgive you! We all say things we regret. "Grace" is one of my favorite words---especially when it comes to receiving!
I admire a man who shows his feelings. It is a quality well-hidden in most men. You posses many treasures---value this as one of the most valuable ones!
So happy about Lucy's health----Christmas is coming early this year!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so excited to hear such wonderful news!!!! Lucy has wonderful parents and such a huge virtual family rooting for her and now it seems her journey to health is almost complete!!!! :heart:

PS. I like your new photos in both your siggy and avatar!


----------



## quadshotoffaith (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm not sure what has happened, but that sounds like great news! What wonderful way to go into the holiday season


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili: LUCY'S GOING TO BE HEALTHY, AND FINE!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> arty: Allie what wonderful news. :chili::chili: I am so happy for all of you and have tears in my eyes reading about Richard. What a truly wonderful man he is. Just the best. :hugging: You can tell him he has a lot of women virtually in love with him. :HistericalSmiley: I think a special dinner might be in order. :thumbsup: Glad to hear that Lucy was the ultimate patient and you can take some more deep breaths. She's so lucky to have the two of you as parents. :smootch:


Allie, yes--I also---I heard by way of the grapevine that YOU:HistericalSmiley: are "dining on crow tonight!":HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord, he's a awesome God. I'm so happy for you and Richard, you had so many days of worry now it's time to rejoice. Give that girl a hug from awntie:wub: Hugs to you and Barron:hugging:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Great News!!!! :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's wonderful news and it sounds like your husband is a sweetheart.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so happy to hear this Allie :cheer: Your hubby sounds like a true gem.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

This is WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!:chili::chili::chili: I can't wait to see her in her sweet Lucy-Lu pose, again! She melts my heart.:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Allie that is wonderful news, and your Richard sounds like a sweetheart, just like you.

Wooooohooooo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so happy for all of you, Allie! 

I love a man who can shed happy or sentimental tears. Richard sounds a lot like Felix in that way. 

Lucy and Barron are blessed to have both of you as their parents.

Please give Lucy-Lu hugs from Auntie Marie. Hugs for you and Barron, too. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

MaryH said:


> Yahoo. Yippee. Awesome news! !!


Thank you Mary, you're the best!



Snowbody said:


> arty: Allie what wonderful news. :chili::chili: I am so happy for all of you and have tears in my eyes reading about Richard. What a truly wonderful man he is. Just the best. :hugging: You can tell him he has a lot of women virtually in love with him. :HistericalSmiley: I think a special dinner might be in order. :thumbsup: Glad to hear that Lucy was the ultimate patient and you can take some more deep breaths. She's so lucky to have the two of you as parents. :smootch:


Lucy has Richard's heart wrapped around her tiny paw - totally. They have a very special bond. I know that bond, I know it well, as I had it with my beloved Nicholas and now my Barron. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE my Lucy - but she has an extra strong bond with Richard. I love seeing them together.



mary-anderson said:


> :chili::chili: Fantastic!!! I'm so happy for both of you and of course Lucy Lu.:chili::chili:


Thank you Mary . . . I adore you.



edelweiss said:


> Dear Allie,
> Your Richard has a big heart---I am sure he will forgive you! We all say things we regret. "Grace" is one of my favorite words---especially when it comes to receiving!
> I admire a man who shows his feelings. It is a quality well-hidden in most men. You posses many treasures---value this as one of the most valuable ones!
> So happy about Lucy's health----Christmas is coming early this year!


Oh Sandi, thank you so much, you're so sweet.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I am so excited to hear such wonderful news!!!! Lucy has wonderful parents and such a huge virtual family rooting for her and now it seems her journey to health is almost complete!!!! :heart:
> 
> PS. I like your new photos in both your siggy and avatar!


Thank you Erin -I appreciate your kind words.



quadshotoffaith said:


> I'm not sure what has happened, but that sounds like great news! What wonderful way to go into the holiday season


Thank you.



Starsmom said:


> :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili: LUCY'S GOING TO BE HEALTHY, AND FINE!!!!


Thank you sweet Marsha!



edelweiss said:


> Allie, yes--I also---I heard by way of the grapevine that YOU:HistericalSmiley: are "dining on crow tonight!":HistericalSmiley:


Sandi, behave yourself.



Matilda's mommy said:


> Thank you Lord, he's a awesome God. I'm so happy for you and Richard, you had so many days of worry now it's time to rejoice. Give that girl a hug from awntie:wub: Hugs to you and Barron:hugging:


Thank you Paula - and thank you for all of your prayers. G-d is great.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Great News!!!! :wub:


Thank you Dianne . . .



Maglily said:


> That's wonderful news and it sounds like your husband is a sweetheart.


Thank you Brenda!



silverhaven said:


> I am so happy to hear this Allie :cheer: Your hubby sounds like a true gem.


Maureen,

Thank you so much. Richard is very kind.



aprilb said:


> This is WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!:chili::chili::chili: I can't wait to see her in her sweet Lucy-Lu pose, again! She melts my heart.:wub:


Thank you sweet April! 



allheart said:


> Oh Allie that is wonderful news, and your Richard sounds like a sweetheart, just like you.
> 
> Wooooohooooo


Christine,

I miss you! Thank you for the good wishes and thoughts. ((hugs))



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I am so happy for all of you, Allie!
> 
> I love a man who can shed happy or sentimental tears. Richard sounds a lot like Felix in that way.
> 
> ...


Thank you Marie - I think of you often, I hope that everything is going well for all of you - I LOVE reading yout post about holiday traditions - I will respond to it soon!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Great news!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili::chili:Oh I'm so happy to hear this,my Al cried happy tears too when Amber got the all clear on her bladder infection. Men love their fluffs don't they?

I'm so happy she's got the all clear now,after all you've been through..

I'm thrilled! Happy tears!:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Allie, I LOVE your new profile picture of Lucy reading! So much cuteness :wub: :wub: 
I'm so glad to hear that Lucy is doing great, you and Richard must be so relieved!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

"Guess How Much I Love You"....I love that book (and I adore that avatar pic of Lucy reading it!). I am happy beyond words for you and Richard! You both are such caring people who bless so many others around you. God be praised our little Lucy Lu is on the mend!!! I wish we could all get together and throw a party for her! Well, maybe when she's better!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Allie --what a wonderful report.:chili::chili: What a wonderful Dad Richard is. My DH can be that way when it comes to the fluffs. :wub:

I feel such a special connection to Lucy-Lu. Maybe because we both had surgery on the same day and both of us had liver problems. :thumbsup:

Of course, the fact that the same doctor operated on both of us and we had matching pink jumpsuits helped seal the special connection. (LOL -- was only a dream/or from my pain meds).:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

See -- now both Lucy-Lu and Awntie Lynn are well on their way to a full recovery.  I'm breathing a BIG sigh of relief!!!!:chili::aktion033:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so happy to hear the good news.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

What could be more awesome than a healthy fluff and a sensitive man!!! You've got it made, Allie!! Enjoy your bliss!!!!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

elly said:


> Great news!!!


Thank you Ms. Cathy!


michellerobison said:


> :chili::chili::chili::chili:Oh I'm so happy to hear this,my Al cried happy tears too when Amber got the all clear on her bladder infection. Men love their fluffs don't they?
> 
> I'm so happy she's got the all clear now,after all you've been through..
> 
> I'm thrilled! Happy tears!:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


Michelle, Thank you for all of your good wishes and love sent Lucy's way - you're a doll.



yeagerbum said:


> Allie, I LOVE your new profile picture of Lucy reading! So much cuteness :wub: :wub:
> I'm so glad to hear that Lucy is doing great, you and Richard must be so relieved!!


Ms. Sarah - thank you, sweetie - I just love that little face of Lucy's also. I love having a "little girls room" just for her. ((Hugs to you and that little man of yours)



missiek said:


> "Guess How Much I Love You"....I love that book (and I adore that avatar pic of Lucy reading it!). I am happy beyond words for you and Richard! You both are such caring people who bless so many others around you. God be praised our little Lucy Lu is on the mend!!! I wish we could all get together and throw a party for her! Well, maybe when she's better!


Thank you Kelly, you're always so kind - so thoughtful. ((hugs))


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Allie --what a wonderful report.:chili::chili: What a wonderful Dad Richard is. My DH can be that way when it comes to the fluffs. :wub:
> 
> I feel such a special connection to Lucy-Lu. Maybe because we both had surgery on the same day and both of us had liver problems. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Lynn, you know that I believe somehow G-d lead us to you. Not just to this site/forum - but there's something about you - it's simple and oh so complicated - far too much to get into it here. 

We adore you - even Richard will inquire as to how you are - for a grumpy lawyer, he didn't turn out so bad - I'm glad that I kept him (grin) 



revakb2 said:


> I'm so happy to hear the good news.


Thank you!



princessre said:


> What could be more awesome than a healthy fluff and a sensitive man!!! You've got it made, Allie!! Enjoy your bliss!!!!


Sophia, I think of you everyday - and how you are doing with MM - you are always in my prayers. ((Hugs))


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh that is such good news!!!!! What a wonderful relief!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh great news, Lucy is coming home :happy:and have a mummy and daddy that love Lucy and Barron so much. You and Richard are truly one of kind...enjoy the homecoming....did you put up the Welcome home banners yet....:dothewave:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad her recovery is going so well. Yay!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Yeyyyyyyyy*

Allie:

this is great news! congrats! please give Lucy-lu a big kiss for me. Pretty soon, she will be ALL TOGETHER! with you as her mom, what else can she expect!

Again CONGRATULATIONS! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

maggieh said:


> Oh that is such good news!!!!! What a wonderful relief!


Thank you Maggie -"what a relief" is right - (hugs)



malteseboy22 said:


> Oh great news, Lucy is coming home :happy:and have a mummy and daddy that love Lucy and Barron so much. You and Richard are truly one of kind...enjoy the homecoming....did you put up the Welcome home banners yet....:dothewave:


Lucy has been home, she just has been very ill -she's now on the road to recovery - and boy-o-boy is she bossy again. All is going to be good with Lupa. Thank you for your kind thoughts.



Maltbabe said:


> Allie:
> 
> this is great news! congrats! please give Lucy-lu a big kiss for me. Pretty soon, she will be ALL TOGETHER! with you as her mom, what else can she expect!
> 
> Again CONGRATULATIONS! :chili::chili::chili:


Thank you (((Barb))) - and thank you for looking out for Lynn (Lacies mommy) - that is so amazing of you. Just so kind.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's awesome news.:aktion033: I'm beyond happy for you,Lucy & Richard & of course Baron too.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

momtoboo said:


> That's awesome news.:aktion033: I'm beyond happy for you,Lucy & Richard & of course Baron too.


Thank you Sue! You could make us ALL very happy by posting some of your pictures again!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear that our little Lucy lu is on her way to recovery and why would we expect anything less with such a great mom like you


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

BTW - Allie -- how did Barron react when Richard took Lucy off again? Did he seem worried? I know that he loves his "little sister".


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Johita said:


> I'm so glad to hear that our little Lucy lu is on her way to recovery and why would we expect anything less with such a great mom like you


Thank you Edith, thank you so much.



Lacie's Mom said:


> BTW - Allie -- how did Barron react when Richard took Lucy off again? Did he seem worried? I know that he loves his "little sister".


You know Lynn, interesting that you ask -

If I had taken Lucy yesterday, and left Barron home with Richard and Edith - he would have cried, barked and scratch at the door frantically. He would have stayed in the back hall waiting for me to arrive home. 

Since Richard took Lucy, Barron was fine.

Lucy, on the other hand, could care less who comes, or goes - if they take her or not (she and/or Barron are never left alone) She goes with the flow - although, she perfers Richard when given a choice.

I hope that you got a good nights sleep - and that today will find Jerry in better health.

Allie


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

k/c mom said:


> I'm so glad her recovery is going so well. Yay!


Thanks.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That's great news, Allie! I'm so happy and relieved to read that Lucy is doing better and is coming home!

:yahoo:

I'm sure you're the happiest mommy in the world now! :happy dance:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Alexa said:


> That's great news, Allie! I'm so happy and relieved to read that Lucy is doing better and is coming home!
> 
> :yahoo:
> 
> ...


Thank you sweet Alexandra!

((Hugs))


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Allie, I am sooo very happy to hear little Lucy-Lu is doing so well!! Big hugs to all of you!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Sandcastles said:


> Thank you Sue! You could make us ALL very happy by posting some of your pictures again!


lol, I'll see what I can do. I'm still waiting on a bright sunny day here in the state of gloomy gray winter weather.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Praise God, that's wonderful news!! I feel like I've gotten so much bad news lately, that hearing this good news really made my day! Continued prayers for little Lucy to continue to mend and make a full recovery. Hugs to you both.


----------



## tonicoombs (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm crying just reading this. So glad she's doing well. =)


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh yay!!!! I am so happy that Lucy is doing so well!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I can't believe I'm just now seeing this! Oh my goodness I'm THRILLED! Beyond thrilled! There just aren't words. Give that sweet girl a huge kiss and hug for me! I'm so happy for you and Richard and little Lucy-Lu. :wub:


----------

